# Setting up samba && windows network

## dE_logics

I cant believe I'm working on a monopolistic windows network! And I realized it's good for nothing but harder to setup than NFS!

I've got confusion with these domains and workgroups...a domain network is suppose to be large, while a workgroup is for a small one.

To logon to a domain you need to have a username and password.

1) Do we need a username and password for a workgroup network?...or can we just log in unauthorized? (anyway, it can be hacked easily, so that wont matter for crackers).

2) Is this username and password the same as the windows user account the user is logged into?

3) It's said that even if a user is not logged in, he can share it's resources...then what's the point of logging in?...modify files?

4)The server (in my case SAMBA) has to have this login information right?...and will it be in smb.conf?

5)Will the case be the same for the network name?...I mean suppose my Gentoo box is acting as a server for windows network, then, I need to specify the name of the network in smb.conf right?

I can see the shared folder, but it's asking me a password and no known passwords work. Moreover it's trying to connect to the SAMBA server as Guest!...I expect it to be Money Micro$oft, the user account I'm using.

This is my smb.conf - 

```
[global]

workgroup = WORKGROUP

hosts allow = 192.168.1.2/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

security = share

[test]

path = /mnt/game2/shaired_folder

#read only = no

browseable = Yes

write list = Money Micro$oft

read list = Money Micro$oft

valid users = Money Micro$oft
```

Money Micro$oft is the user account that I'm using in windows.

Any answers will be appreciated. Thanks.

----------

## DawgG

1. domain: one ore more servers ("domain-controllers") handle authentication and authorization (sso etc.) for clients; in windoze-wolrd this need special software and licenses on clients and servers

2. workgroup: group of computer sharing same name, authentication and authorization is handled locally on each computer

to log into 1. (or use services etc controlled by 1.) you need account and creds on server (computer account and user account on "domain controller"/directory server)

for 2. you need local account(s) on each machine

in both cases some services can be used anonymously or can be controlled, either by local config on single computer or handled by "domain controller" ("share listing" is possible anonymously in most cases)

 *Quote:*   

> 4)The server (in my case SAMBA) has to have this login information right?...and will it be in smb.conf?

 

you have to configure it the way it suits your needs; with samba everything is possible. which kind of user accounts you have to set up is also dependent on this.

computers with the same workgroup name "see" each other in the network, so i guess all the computers in your network should have the same name.

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, Somehow managed to get the shared folder seen. But on opening it, the familiar error dialog box opens up and finally it says network The network path was not found. 

 

check your user setup and also the logs on linux and windoze.

i suggest you read the samba docs first, this will help you a lot (i never learnde more about windoze than by doing that  :wink: )

also i'm sure it will make things easier if you don't use special characters like $ and <blank> in usernames.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## dE_logics

Man this is shit...nothing is working.

I'll start reading the docs again...

----------

## dE_logics

Guess what...

I just discovered and decided to use NFS on windows...

SMB is a trashy MS implementation.

----------

## DawgG

 *Quote:*   

> Man this is shit...nothing is working. 

 

talking about windoze, not samba, aren't you?  :wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> I just discovered and decided to use NFS on windows... 

 

as long as it works and does what you need...

you weren't very specific about what you want to do, so i could not be more helpful. there might even be a way to use sshfs from windoze.

if you are on a trusted network and trust your users not to mess around too badly you could set up a full-access-for-all share quite quickly (with samba), but some reading you will even have to do for that.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## dE_logics

I'm sticking to NFS. It's simple, secure and does everything that I want to do.

I wonder why did MS release NFS for windows...that's very unlikely.

----------

## DawgG

 *Quote:*   

> I'm sticking to NFS. It's simple, secure and does everything that I want to do. 

 

sounds smart   :wink: 

i only mess with windoze when there is an absoutute necessity for that.

 *Quote:*   

> I wonder why did MS release NFS for windows

 

they also have "msfu" (NO, not that  :wink: ), "..services for unix"; i guess they desperately hope to "win some ppl over" or place some of their buggy boxes in *nix-like networks.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Edit: Moved to own Thread

----------

